# Of Your Lamps, Which is Your Favorite and Why?



## Charles L. (Nov 13, 2014)

We all have different interests, tastes and uses, of course, so I'm just curious to see how we settle on that favorite lamp.

My headlamp uses are: surgery (small animal veterinarian here); house maintenance projects; auto/boat maintenance; dog walking; camping; night time mountain biking. We have a dedicated head lamp/magnification loop at work, so I don't consider that one mine (although it is indispensable for working on cat or toy dog teeth). I also have dedicated lights for biking. For the other, recreational and household uses, my order of preference for my headlamps would be:

1. Armytek Wizard Pro warm: great tint and range of outputs; great beam pattern; great battery longevity; can detach and use as hand-held light; top button is easy to use; not too heavy; incredibly versatile.
2. Zebralight H600F: equally great range of outputs and more intuitive UI than the Armytek; lighter than the Armytek; similar battery life and hand-held use potential; but side button is a bit harder to operate, and tint is not as nice (should have purchased the warm).
3. Black Diamond Spot: bang for the buck is huge with this light; super light and comfortable on the forehead; infinitely variable output within its range; but doesn't go anywhere near as high or low as the top two; flimsier construction (lightness has its price); flood and red beams are too dim to be useful unless it is truly dark outside.
4. Black Diamond Storm: more water-resistant version of the Spot: but water resistance comes at the price of higher weight (still very light) and much stiffer switch.
5. Nitecore HC50: nice beam pattern; robust construction; good variety of output strengths; but too easy to switch modes when turning the light on; and too heavy to use without top strap. My least-used headlamp, this one is kept in the car.
6. LED Lenser SEO7r: light weight; variable flood/spot output; red LED is bright enough to be useful, but not adjustable in output; but rings in beam are too distracting, and wide/flat design does not fit my head very well. The only true disappointment in the bunch.

I could pare down to the Wizard and Spot, and be satisfied.


----------



## blah9 (Nov 13, 2014)

The only one I have is the Wizard Pro Warm, but I am fully satisfied with it for my uses. I mostly use it when camping/hiking or working on projects at home with my hands (car repair, etc.), so the warm, floody beam is great.

I guess it might be nice to have a little more throw for hiking at times, but it seems to be adequate. I usually hold a light with plenty of throw in my hand while I hike with the headlamp so that if I want to see farther I just turn that light on in an instant.

I also really like how durable the Wizard Pro seems to be.


----------



## markr6 (Nov 13, 2014)

Definitely my H600w II. I take it backpacking every time. Last weekend, I contemplated taking the H52w instead, but I'm so glad I didn't just to save an ounce. I ran the battery down pretty good doing some unplanned caving. I would have been totally scrwed with the H52w in terms of output and runtime.

I also use it for running and kayaking at night.

Great UI, good neutral tint, moonlight mode. Hard to beat for me.


----------



## meti (Nov 13, 2014)

1a) Wizard pro warm: great beam for outdoor use, great modes, the switch it's the best for one hand use.
1b) Zebra H602w: great beam for indoor use, so I'll call it a tie


----------



## mcnair55 (Nov 13, 2014)

My favourite is the one i bought in a normal store for just a few £ quid,does the same job as my Fenix PD35 and other such lights that i wasted foolishly hundreds of £pounds on.

A fool and his money are soon parted they say.


----------



## mobi (Nov 13, 2014)

H502d. It took a hit for me.

Two years later it's still going strong.


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 13, 2014)

I am coming from an on-person EDC perspective -- no bag, no organizer, no belt-carry. So no big lights or tools for me. My H52w is within the size limit of what I can put in my shirt pocket. With a 14500 battery it can shoots out 500lm when needed, and I need that much brightness everyday at work. It can be used as a handheld, headlamp, and work light. So yes, it is my favorite.

My H52w with headband next to the DQG clicky AAA, one of the smallest AAA lights.


----------



## K31Scout (Nov 14, 2014)

My Zebralight H600FwII neutral. Most versatile by far. I have a couple of specialty lights that I would really miss but the little Zebra is the boss.


----------



## Charles L. (Nov 15, 2014)

Zebras and Armyteks get a lot of love here. No surprise -- if my H600F were a neutral tint, I wouldn't be able to choose between it and the Wizard.


----------



## RI Chevy (Nov 15, 2014)

Spark SD52NW - The tint is excellent, the compact size and use of AA cells. I also like the ability to switch between the flood and spot bezels. Lightweight. Magnet.


----------



## hazza (Nov 15, 2014)

Not had my H600Fw for long, but I'm a total Zebralight convert now. There were numerous things that I wasn't convinced about when I ordered it, but that all changed when it arrived! I'm going to end up using it for a lot more things than I originally intended. The main things that I really like about it are:

Wide range of configurable outputs
Very bright high mode for when you need it
Secure mount
Balanced beam shape - floody, but still with a broad hotspot
Good size - not huge for an 18650 light, and doesn't stick out too far like some other designs

I'm fairly certain I will be ordering a H52Fw or H502w in the next couple of weeks!


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 19, 2014)

I have to add the H502w. It has replaced the H52w as my neck light. H52w for "throw" and H502w for flood is a good combo for me. Outside in the dark, I have H52w on my head and H502w around the waist belt both at 50lm. That's enough for running, walking, etc. And because of their small size I can carry both discreetly behind clothing and in pocket everywhere I go: work, church, meetings, etc.


----------



## D6859 (Nov 24, 2014)

Armytek Tiara A1 became my favorite recently. I was surprised how good the the regulation works and how long the runtimes are on single 14500.
Fenix HL30 is my choice if I need longer runtime or then I just carry an extra AA or 14500 with Tiara.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 24, 2014)

i get two headlamps and they're different light output. Often use them when go out for camping. one is NItecore HC50, 550lm high output, good quality but a little heavy for use. another's nextorch eco star, the website has different color and my kids choose the green one. not very high output for 30lm but really lightweight enough for kids,they love it.


----------



## mcs101 (Nov 27, 2014)

I would have to say my Zebralight single CR123 headlamp. It's a "spot" version vs floody, which works much better for me in the woods. It's also small and lightweight, comfortable, and easy to EDC or toss in a pocket.


----------



## hazza (Nov 27, 2014)

mcs101 said:


> I would have to say my Zebralight single CR123 headlamp. It's a "spot" version vs floody, which works much better for me in the woods. It's also small and lightweight, comfortable, and easy to EDC or toss in a pocket.



Welcome to CPF! 

There is an interesting thread about the Zebralight H32 in the headlamp section that you might want to check out (if you haven't already).


----------



## uk_caver (Nov 27, 2014)

All my favourite headtorches (underground and surface) have self-built twin-beam units in commercial housings (mining lamps, Duos).

I'm a serious twin-beam convert, and I have been since my first unit over 10 years ago.


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 3, 2014)

Fenix HL20. Never got the respect it deserved on CPF but I really like it. Still in use from 2009. Just the other day Tenkara fishing in the woodland stream. Need it to hike out.


----------



## mbw_151 (Dec 5, 2014)

My favorite headlamp is the Zebra H51W I gave my wife. She uses it to read in bed if she wants to stay up later than I can stay awake. She's so considerate, she's retired but I still have to get up early and go to work.


----------



## Aperture (Dec 5, 2014)

My favourite headlamp is hands down the Surefire Minimus (actually a Saint in Minimus configuration), I use it for hiking, canoeing, camping, travelling, etc.

I was tempted to try and buy some 18650 headlights for the increased brightness and to be able to use the same batteries as my custom 6P but they all failed to satisfy me, they either broke down, were too heavy, not waterproof, had complicated user interfaces, crushed batteries, etc, etc.

So in the end I came back to the Minimus because it is bright enough for my purpose, is very small and lightweight, really waterproof, super simple to use, tough as nails and with a proven track record after years of use in the field where others have failed.


----------



## ryukin2000 (Dec 5, 2014)

I have the NC HC50, ZL H51w and fenix HL30. My favorite and go to is the HC50. Love the 18650 capacity and hot spot . Use it when I'm doing anything in the garage. The H51w I like using for reading at night.


----------



## Charles L. (Dec 5, 2014)

Aperture said:


> I was tempted to try and buy some 18650 headlights for the increased brightness and to be able to use the same batteries as my custom 6P but they all failed to satisfy me, they either broke down, were too heavy, not waterproof, had complicated user interfaces, crushed batteries, etc, etc.



They all failed? That's a sweeping condemnation of a whole lot of lights. Which lights failed you, Aperture?


----------



## Aperture (Dec 6, 2014)

Charles L. said:


> They all failed? That's a sweeping condemnation of a whole lot of lights. Which lights failed you, Aperture?


Point taken, but let's turn it around and see if you guys can help me find a 18650 headlight as I really would like to own a good one.

As said I use my headlamp for canoeing (needs to be submersible), night hikes (needs to be light as it will be carried for 4-8 hours walking), trekking with backpack for 2-3 weeks in rural areas (needs to reliable, compatible with primaries), camping, etc.

So, which 18650 headlamp:
- Weighs around 100 grams with battery installed (Minimus is 90 grams)
- Is compatible with CR123a as backup, preferably also AA (extra accessories like batterypack, adapters, etc allowed)
- Is guaranteed submersible (not just advertised as such)
- Has an extremely simple user interface (so no endles press and hold sequences to remember and cycle through)
- Has a proven track record for reliability in all types of weather (-20 to 40 degrees Celsius, snow, rain, storm, etc)

I had high hopes for the Nitecore HC90 with its power slider as I really liked the build quality of the HC50 I tested but I read on CPF that it has reliability issues with the slider which makes it a big no-no for me as it was already on the heavy side (twice the weight of the Minimus). Also a third of my Nitecore flashlights proved not to be waterproof while advertised as such, I did not test the waterproofness of the HC50 though as it was't mine.

I own a Spark SD6 which crushes my Eagletac 3400mAh batteries and leaked water within 5 minutes of being submersed because the lens was press fit.

Zebralights look very nice but are not compatible with CR123 as far as I know and I read on CPF that they are not waterproof because the lens is press fit. I'm assuming Armytek has the same issue (please enlighten me if not so) but I was really impressed of the 1000+ Lumen output (though it took my friend some fumbling to get to turbo mode).

Black Diamond (forgot the model) died on me in the field within two years and a Princeton Tec APEX Pro lasted only a few months, though this was probably my own fault as throwing lights is bad karma 

So in the end I just gave up the desire to own a good 18650 headlamp and bought another old model Minimus which is compatible with the batterypack of my trusted Saint (4 years and counting).


----------



## Charles L. (Dec 6, 2014)

Actually, it sounds like you have the right headlamp for you 

Lightest 18650 headlamp of which I am aware is the ZL H600, but it still exceeds 100g on my scale (112g with battery and strap). You're right, ZL is not compatible with CR123. I can't speak to its water resistance under tough conditions, except to say I've had mine in pouring rain and my son has dunked it in the bathtub without incident. And none of my headlamps are more than two years old, so I can't really opine about their long term durability.

Minimus UI and durability sound really nice. Right now I am spoiled by the 1000+ lumen output of my ZL and Armytek, but I won't be so happy if they fail within a few years.


----------



## Aperture (Dec 6, 2014)

Charles L. said:


> Actually, it sounds like you have the right headlamp for you


Yes and no, it checks all the boxes for the things that really matter for me in the field but the beam pattern could be smoother, the light color could be more neutral, the output is't even close to the current gen headlamps and I have to use LiFePo batteries because the old Surefire headlamps are apparently not compatible with the 4.2V IMR cells let alone compatible with 18650.

And btw 112 grams still sounds very lightweight compared to the Nitecores which weigh around 180 grams operational


----------



## davidt1 (Dec 6, 2014)

I just traded my my 3 year old H51w for a nice knife. That light had over 2,000 hours of use on it and still working like it's supposed too. Tested it for waterproofing before sending out. The cry-for-attention posts are not worth responding to anymore.


----------



## Aperture (Dec 6, 2014)

davidt1 said:


> I just traded my my 3 year old H51w for a nice knife. That light had over 2,000 hours of use on it and still working like it's supposed too. Tested it for waterproofing before sending out. The cry-for-attention posts are not worth responding to anymore.


Sorry David if I've offended you (or your favourite brand) in any way but gear requirements are based on personal use, interest and tastes as Charles already mentioned.

2000 hours of use is impressive by any means, may I ask in what setting the majority of those hours the headlamp was used in?


----------



## davidt1 (Dec 6, 2014)

Aperture said:


> 2000 hours of use is impressive by any means, may I ask in what setting the majority of those hours the headlamp was used in?



About 80lm most of the time.


----------



## Peppie (Dec 14, 2014)

I see mention of the Wizard Pro (warm).
On their website they list two with that description.
One is 3000k, 630 lumens, cree XM-L2 S6
The other is 4000k (also referred to as neutral light), 1120 lumens, cree XM-L2 T6 

Which one are people noted as their pick?

Would one or the other be better indoors as a work light? Or neither?


----------



## mos (Dec 15, 2014)

Peppie said:


> Would one or the other be better indoors as a work light? Or neither?



Hello,
just to summarize the difference:
Armytek Wizard Pro XM-L2 (Warm 90CRI) vs Armytek Wizard Pro XM-L2 (Warm)

Maximal light output: 630 LED lumens 1120 LED lumens
Beam distance: 50m 70m
LED: Cree XM-L2 S6 Cree XM-L2 T6
LED Tint: Warm White CRI90 3000-3300K Neutral White 4000K
Output levels and runtimes:
630 lm (1h), 370 lm (3h), 170 lm (7h), 20 lm (30h), 4 lm (9d), 0.3 lm (100d), 2 Strobes
1120 lm (1h), 465 lm (3h), 230 lm (7h), 47 lm (30h), 6 lm (9d), 0.4 lm (100d), 2 Strobes


Basically any light close to 2700 K is equivalent to a standard incandescent light and will look more naturally. LInk to Cree data. IMHO 90CRI is better for indoor.


----------



## jinya1004 (Dec 16, 2014)

Favorite is my H600w

It's got enough spill and throw for most outdoor activities.

The 1000+ lumens easily impresses


----------



## SoundWorx (Mar 16, 2015)

I have an Armytek Wizard Pro V2 (warm) that I use mostly at work as a magnetized lamp. Great tint and it's much better for 90% of my applications than a light with a hotspot. The magnet was a must for me, it replaced my Olight S10 baton. I have more places to put a 90° light than I do a straight light. The Wizard is a very well built light too and 10 meters waterproof? Yea, I'll never go that deep in water.


----------



## Peppie (Mar 16, 2015)

I ended up with a [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Zebralight H602W XM-L2 Flood LED Headlamp - Neutral White.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Suits my needs at the workbench. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]The switch functions and afterglow sometimes throw me though and the battery doesn't seem to last as long as I expected but that could be my unrealistic expectations or just forgetting how many times it's been used.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]I've never bothered trying it in outdoors but the light is what I need for the intended work in close quarters. [/FONT]


----------



## markr6 (Mar 17, 2015)

Peppie said:


> The switch functions and afterglow sometimes throw me though and the battery doesn't seem to last as long as I expected but that could be my unrealistic expectations or just forgetting how many times it's been used.



What kind of battery are you using? If it's not even close to specs, it could be a bad/cheap battery which worries me a bit even though the lamp has over-discharging protection.


----------



## Peppie (Mar 17, 2015)

markr6 said:


> What kind of battery are you using? If it's not even close to specs, it could be a bad/cheap battery which worries me a bit even though the lamp has over-discharging protection.



Switching between 18650s, both protected 3.7 volts; AWIC 3100mAh, RediLast 2900mAh

I always run on high and have not actually timed it but I really don't feel that I get close to the specified 2 hours.


----------



## Willie (Mar 18, 2015)

I use Panasonics in my H602w and I don't think I get the expected runtime on high either, but I usually run it on lower settings.

For indoor work, I don't think you will find a better headlamp than the H602w.


----------



## ahtoxa11 (Mar 18, 2015)

My favorite is the ZL H52w right now. 


I've previously been using PT EOS and PT Quad. 

PT EOS - failed after 45 minutes of moderate rain. The light comes on and all modes work, but it either doesn't turn off via the switch or turns off by slowly dimming over a period of 10 - 60 seconds rather than instantaneously. Housing wasn't cracked and battery compartment was dry. 

PT Quad - still in use, but only gets light around-the-house use - the housing has a small crack on top and it's too floody for much of my typical outdoor usage requirements. 

I used to be a fan of PT, but after my EOS failed in the rain and the Quad cracked, I probably won't buy another PT headlamp in the future.


----------



## Fresh Light (Mar 21, 2015)

I've got the Fenix HL55 and absolutely love the thing. In turbo it's a 900L NW XM-L2 before dropping down after 30sec, which seems like longer than I thought it would, to 420 lumens. The drop down is less noticeable than you might expect. With a good 3400 you'll get 3.75hrs in 420L and in 10L "eco" mode you can get up to 150hrs. Quite a nice light for around 60 bucks w/o looking too hard for a deal. I know Vihn Amps them up, but i find the 155L mid and 55L low plenty bright anyway.


Since this is my only real experience with a decent HL, is there anybody that's tried or owns a HL55 and has something that they like better?


----------



## Charles L. (Mar 21, 2015)

Lots of interesting replies to this thread. Fresh Light, I'm not familiar with the HL 55 but it looks like a nice lamp. My own headlamp collection has certainly grown in the 4 months since this thread began! Favorites have changed slightly:

1. Zebralight H600F (back on top)
2. Petzl Tikka RXP
3. Armytek Wizard Pro

Really, I'd be happy to have any one of them.


----------

